# Blood Angels company banners



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Besides the 2nd and 3rd Companies, which are published in the current codex, has anyone ever seen official company banners for the rest of the Blood Angels companies?

I'm about to create one for 8th Company and want to make sure there isn't a better one out there already.

Mine will be similar to the 2nd Company banner, except there will be green fields in place of the gold in the background. And the main picture will be of the Red Grail with foaled wings. Also, on the bottom there will be a parchment banner with the chapter name. Under that there will be a stylized chapter insignia and crossed sabers below that.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=blood+angels+8th+company+banner
Then hit images. lol. The first one is pretty good, but I think yours could work too. And you could add the word "official" to your search


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I can't go to file share type sites on this limited network. Could you post that pic as an attachment?


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's what I have for a 8th Company banner. The banner will say Deus Sanguinius. There will be three dags at the bottom with small script.

In the fluff, the company banners aren't described in detail except to say that they often times include battle honors won. The 8 obviously stands for the company number, the IX is the number of the Blood Angels Legion, the center symbol stands for holy seal of the adeptus astartes, the grail represents the honor and traditions of the blood angels. The wings represent the lightning quick attacks that the company specializes in.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Veteran Sergeant banner for 8th Company.


----------

